# Have You Tried Amazon Pantry?



## Lon (Dec 14, 2016)

I received a 50 lb box of my favorite canned goods, Tide detergent and other heavy items that most of us hate to lug around from the market. The price per item was less than I pay at the market and that was a nice surprise. I ordered on line and received free one day delivery via Fed Ex right to my kitchen counter. I LOVE AMAZON

I had the Progresso Clam Chowder for lunch. Oh so good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2016)

Clam chowder is yummy!  I haven't tried Amazon Pantry and this is the first time I've heard of it.  As the weather here is ultra frigid I may use that service.  Thanks for telling about it Lon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 15, 2016)

Lon, thanks for the heads up!

I'm learning quite a bit as you transition to your new life without a car!!! 

I'm not sure if you have Schwan's Home Delivery in your area, it can be a big help with frozen foods.  My mother used it and eventually bought a small chest style freezer so she could keep a month or so of frozen foods on hand at any one time.

Check it out!

http://www.schwans.com/


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2016)

Most supermarkets in my area and many other areas have offered home delivery for years and not just pantry items but everything. They bring all the bags inside for you. Fees are from $5.00 to $10.00. You pay the delivery person.

 You choose items at their website, indicate whether you want to accept substitutions. If you don't address the substitutions question, they call you on the phone and ask what you would like in case what you ordered is out of stock; or cancel the item.

If you get your order in early, you'll get your order same day. Never ever later than the next day.


----------



## Lon (Dec 16, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Most supermarkets in my area and many other areas have offered home delivery for years and not just pantry items but everything. They bring all the bags inside for you. Fees are from $5.00 to $10.00. You pay the delivery person.
> 
> You choose items at their website, indicate whether you want to accept substitutions. If you don't address the substitutions question, they call you on the phone and ask what you would like in case what you ordered is out of stock; or cancel the item.
> 
> If you get your order in early, you'll get your order same day. Never ever later than the next day.



The market that I order from on line works the same way except the delivery is free if you pick certain delivery time slots.  I am finding significantly lower prices with many of the items that I order with AMAZON PANTRY.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2016)

Aha! Good to know Lon, I will check it out.


----------

